# VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup



## Fsmith010 (Aug 26, 2001)

Anyone installed a roots supercharger on a vr6? I've seen Eaton M62's for sale on Ebay for a couple hundred bucks. They come off of Buicks and Pontiac Bonevilles(sp?-heh) I was thinking maybe you could throw a system together for $700 or less. Thoughts?
-Thanks


----------



## Primos90Sport (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Fsmith010)*

I'm installing this supercharger on my 1995 Audi 90 sport. My engine is a V6 12V, I can answer some of your questions. I'm having an intake manifold custom fabricated for me. Depending on your TB location, you could try running a pipe into the back of it, with a "sidewinder" application. Look around at the supercharged subarus, this is how they do things. I was considering this for a while. Where is the TB on a VR6? Is it like the sciroccos on the hose, or like my Audi on the back of the intake manifold? 
Primo
P.S. Picture(s) of your engine would help....and as for fueling, I'm going with an Apexi S-AFC


----------



## Fsmith010 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Primos90Sport)*

You thinking about an intercooler? I was thinking of having the super down low to hook up to the intercooler. Filter-charger-cooler in a short distance. There isn't alot of room up top. Most vr6 kits are centrifual chargers and most higher up.
How much your manifold costing?
-Thanks


----------



## Fsmith010 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Fsmith010)*

There is a guy with a Audi 90 2.8 12v that turbocharged it. I read he makes 240hp w/ 4psi or something. Completely custom of couse. 270hp w/8lbs.
-late


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Fsmith010)*

i think someguy did but hes not on the tex someone posted a link to his site


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (SSj4G60)*

I know what you are talking about, it was on a Rabbit, he made it AWD and SC it. 
The thing was making INSANE hp, I cant remember exactly but I think it was lke 400+.


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (St_Racer_X)*

no it wasnt in a rabbit or AWD , i know who you mean he is a texer and is now going turbo


----------



## Fsmith010 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (SSj4G60)*

Do you know who he is? He's running an Eaton M62 on a VR6? I'd be interested to talk to him.
-Thanks


[Modified by Fsmith010, 6:11 AM 3-23-2002]


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Fsmith010)*

i have some pics of the eaton m62 installed on a vr6 want me to post them?


----------



## Fsmith010 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (joeZX6)*

YES!!!








That would be excellent!


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Fsmith010)*

here ya go


----------



## XSiVE (Nov 1, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]here ya go







[HR][/HR]​that looks like fun


----------



## samrabbit (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Fsmith010)*

why don't you just get an M90. the 62 is a tad small for that. it will run much better all through the rpm. put a wastegate on the intake side, and adjust to your boost level of fun.








the same amount of work goes into making either, so get the bigger one, in case you want some big boost numbers in the future. hehehe.


----------



## Fsmith010 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (samrabbit)*

The eaton site says a M62 is for 2.0-4.0 liters. What would be a safe amount of boost to run w/o changing compression or having an intercooler?
I was thinking about an intercooler, but that setup style doesn't look like it could accomidate an intercooler very well.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Fsmith010)*

Didn't New Dimensions try to come-out with an Eaton supercharger kit for the VR6 a few years back and never did?


----------



## SCVR6 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Blitzkrieg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Didn't New Dimensions try to come-out with an Eaton supercharger kit for the VR6 a few years back and never did?[HR][/HR]​They are still trying to sell a old kit they have. The thing used to eat up belts I hear and there is no chip for it either. You would need to have something made since it will be producing more HP down low than a Vortech or Z. You might be getting into alot $$$ to do this with no backup support. Just by a kit that you know will work and it warranteed.


----------



## samrabbit (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Fsmith010)*

you need to lower that compression and get an intercooler in there to make all you can out of that car.
for stock compression ratio, you still need an intercooler. its a must have item to stop knock.
assuming you got some additional fueling of sorts, you can run 6-10 lbs of boost with stock comp and intercooling. 
keep in mind that the eaton literature assumes you got a bigger crank pulley too. all vws have small crank pullesy, so you can size the bigger blower to make more bottom end boost.
set up a wastegate on the intake side, and set the amount of boost you have with the blower.
and it would be nice not to mount the blower on top of the hot exhaust.








I hope all of you realize that a supercharger, especially an eaton is a lifetime part. you can blow engines and just take this blower with you to the next setup, till the cows come home. its bulletproof.
good luck, keep me posted.


----------



## Fsmith010 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (samrabbit)*









Is that metal piece a guard and the intake run under the belt?
Thats how it looks.


----------



## samrabbit (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Fsmith010)*

yep, belt guard.
I think the best way to do it is chop up the intake manifold and stick the blower where it belongs......on top. sticking out. its like having a big scoop. so you gotta look over it to drive....the little sacrifices in life.....hehe.


----------



## Fsmith010 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (samrabbit)*

could I run this setup w/ just a Rising Pressure Fuel Regulator at between 5-9psi? Anyone know of a place that sells water/air intercooler parts?
Thoughts on where to put the supercharger if I ran an Air/air? Maybe down low in fron of the bumper and have it next to the intercooler?
-Thanks


[Modified by Fsmith010, 6:31 PM 3-24-2002]


----------



## Fsmith010 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Fsmith010)*

ND use a M62 or M90?


----------



## BlackieVR6 (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (XSiVE)*

As I can get the Eaton Blowers free (at least I think I still can) Im gonna give this a wack. It seems I have two options. the one pictured looks to be a stock intake manifold with the Tbody hacked off and attached to the SC then the SC attaches where the stock Tbody would be. But alas exhaust is hot and its cramped back there. I have thought about this a multitude of times and I wanna check the dimensions. I have my AC removed which means there is no compressor. I would imagine I could squezze the SC down there with a custom bracket and use exsiting belt qeometry. Again this is just a way out there thought but I would love to give this a try.
Kyle


----------



## alteregovw (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (BlackieVR6)*

Checkout a Thunderbird SC if you get a chance and have a look at the charger setups. You can check out the intercooler setup. It has been a long time but I'm pretty sure the car we used to have had one(intercooler that is). This was well before my days of needing to know how things worked.








I think just a better pump and correct sized injectors would pretty much take care of the fueling issue. Timing,,,,







I do know that the Tbird SC that we had would flat out haul as# out of the hole for such a big car. 


[Modified by alteregovw, 10:39 PM 3-24-2002]


----------



## Fsmith010 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (alteregovw)*

PES's M62 setup on an A4 produce over 290hp(crank) w/o an intercooler. Sounds good enough for my 2.8 too.


----------



## Fsmith010 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Fsmith010)*

Anybody know what size pulley the Vortech and Z s/c use?
-Thanks


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (alteregovw)*

i think the sc's were intercooled.... i know that the new lightning has an intercooler that sits inside the charger housing... weird


----------



## samrabbit (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (g60vwr)*

the SC's were intercooled. the lightning runs a water/air sandwich setup, like the typhoon. both these water/air setups are marginal at best, but way better than no intercooler. mounting it on the intake makes the temp go way up.......find the coolest place to mount your intercooler, and the big boost fun begins........
oh, and that PEEEs a4? if that had a biiiiiiiiiig intercooler, you wouldn't believe what it would do.
when blowers are done right, they rule. nothing can touch their rollons, or pure necksnapping boost rush.
just love the 6000 hp top fuelers.......ever see a 12/71 roots up close? ya baby, nirvana.


----------



## samrabbit (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (BlackieVR6)*

take the vr6 intake off and feed it to your dog. all you need is a simple less big setup with a blower. you can even mount a water /air intercooler setup where the present intake is, on the way to the intake valves. nobody said the intercooler needs to be before the throtle body. ps. u need solid connections there, not hose. make plates with gaskets to have a perfect seal on the intake tract.........
fuelling??.......hey, lets get the blower on first, and worry about the peripherals lata.







go to it. if you dream it, it will happen....


----------



## Fsmith010 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (samrabbit)*

I'd like to keep it as simple as possible and retain as many stock parts as possible so in case it doesn't pass smog(CA) I could just take it off.


----------



## jcorallo (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Fsmith010)*

hmmmm - interesting...!
Are Eaton's loud and do they require an oil feed?
Cheers,
Jules


----------



## samrabbit (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (jcorallo)*

eatons has self contained special oil for lubrication. trouble free supercharger. I personally loged at least 400,000 on the same eaton, with no problems at all.
once you buy one, you got a lifetime friend.







of course the motors might blow, but the supercharger goes on to the next engine.
nah, not loud. it all depends on the intake filter setup you run .me? like it LOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDD....hehe

superchargers will not screw up emissions. they are just along for the ride.


----------



## Norm95 (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (samrabbit)*

Someone, somewhere, has the only GIAC chip for an Eaton ODB1 VR6, with the eaton blower, and a custom intake manifold. This was a custom tuning job done by Velocity, and they sold it (the prototype kit) 3-ish years ago. I almost bought it. Jeff said that the car was totally screwed up when it came to them, it was one of the Rimmer prototype cars and barely would run. Anyways, they brought in Garrett, and he burned a couple chips for them. He said the car was running pretty good numbers, like 250 at the wheels, when they gave up on the project. The best part about it, he said, was that all the boost was available so low, not at 6k rpm like on a centrifigual charger.
...mmmm...positive displacement pumps...mmmm...
Jeff, you around?
Who bought that kit, anyways?
Marc


----------



## coldbanana1 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Norm95)*

Isn't Neuspeed suppost to work on one for the vr6...the charger is cast into the manifold like the 2.0 design? I think if Neuspeed will come out with a kit like this alot of people will buy it unlike the 2.0 kit. The Eaton blower is superior than other units out there because it is more efficient and it's low end boast is superior than any other type of design beside Lysolum chargers.....


----------



## Fsmith010 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (coldbanana1)*

I was thinking about this cause I don't have 3 or 4k lying around, but I want to go faster....







Better than buying some cams for $800 and getting 10-15hp


[Modified by Fsmith010, 1:10 AM 3-27-2002]


----------



## oneflygti (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Fsmith010)*

just wondering...but why would anyone want boost pressure down lower in the RPM range, on street tires, enjoy the wheelspin. 
not flaming in anyway, i would rather have a centrifugal on the VR seeing as the motor makes plenty of torque in the lower RPMS, and the centrifugal will aid the top end power.


----------



## samrabbit (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (oneflygti)*

a good question. if you like to rollon in 5th faster than a porsche in 3rd, or pass a motorcycle by flooring it......or get 50-70 times in sub 3 seconds.........or just use 4th and 5th to ovetake anything onwheels.
if you ever been in a hemi, and compared it to a regular v8 then it would be easy to understand.
power......its nice to have it just in case.
sure, sucks launching, but on the highway, you don't need to launch. viper owners just hate it, and especially every american v8 that crosed the rabbit path.
onche you taste the booost, you never go back.


----------



## samrabbit (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Fsmith010)*

as soon as I get a free moment from the projects I'm into at this moment, I'll take one of the spare blowers and make something for a vr6 that would basically show what an eaton does. that intake? its gonna get sawzalled for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! damn thing is bigger than the head.
ok? does that sound good? no ***** m62s. m90 all the way.








i just wanna show u how eaasy it is to make.


----------



## rew2 (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Demon_Dub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I know what you are talking about, it was on a Rabbit, he made it AWD and SC it. 
The thing was making INSANE hp, I cant remember exactly but I think it was lke 400+.[HR][/HR]​That syncro supercharged VR6 bunny used a centrifugal blower (a Vortech, I believe) with an air-to-water intercooler.


----------



## Norm95 (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (rew2)*

Right on sam...
A centrifigual charger doesn't even begin to boost until about 3K.
A eaton will be making full boost at 2K. 
True, there is enough torque to smoke the wheels down to the lug nuts, but the beauty of the eaton is that I'm not in the position of having to quickly get up on the charger, I can use a longer R&P and still boost...can't do that with a Vortech, gotta run at 5K+ all the way, which means shorter R&P, more shifting.
Well, that's my view.
Marc


----------



## Marc A. Brown (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Fsmith010)*

quote:[HR][/HR]could I run this setup w/ just a Rising Pressure Fuel Regulator at between 5-9psi? 
[HR][/HR]​If you are going to run this setup, I would suggest going with 24 # injectors...


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Marc A. Brown)*

the eaton setup in my corrado is using 36 pound injectors........and 15 psi at 2000 rpms is kinda nice







........climbing to just over 20 psi at 7,000rpms ....and the power is up there due to the 276 from neuspeed....lot of torque down low first is useless and second isnt much better


----------



## Fsmith010 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (joeZX6)*

Where did you get your injectors? Does the Schrick work alright w/ 20psi and stock compression?
-Thanks


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Fsmith010)*

injectors came from jrc.....ill find out how everything is working when i get it dynoed in a month or so


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]and the power is up there due to the 276 from neuspeed[HR][/HR]​Sounds like lots of wasted boost out the exhaust port!
Anyhow, the centrifugals have much higher adiabatic efficiencies compared to their positive displacement buddies, translating to significantly higher massflows for a given boost pressure. Positive displacement efficiency drops off the charts at high RPM. Go ahead and put a centrifugal SC'd engine running some given pressure at redline versus a positive displacement SC'd engine running that same pressure, both non-intercooled, on the highway and then you'll see.







Sure, around town driving may be quite a bit peppier with the positive displacement unit, but everybody knows it's all about the high RPM torque.


[Modified by Marty, 2:42 AM 4-1-2002]


----------



## samrabbit (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Marty)*

ya, its a myth alright. 30psi at the top end with this roots. alot of myths exist about roots. all started by non roots users. and companies making non roots. after all, they need a good campaign to sell them right?








the efficiency stuff goes out the window, when you compare a big roots to others. remember if you spin it less, and get more boost, isn't that efficient.?








before anyone draws conclusions on roots I suggest you.......go for a ride in one. that's all it takes to convert.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]and the power is up there due to the 276 from neuspeed
Sounds like lots of wasted boost out the exhaust port!
[Modified by Marty, 2:42 AM 4-1-2002][HR][/HR]​i spoke with jeroen dik of jd engineering in the netherlands and according to him there arent really overlap issues with positive displacement pumps such as mine .......he said the 276 is actually on the conservative side........jd`s cars have been in eurotuner more times then you can count on both hands ....so what does he know







.....he is using a a set of 314 duration cams on his motor and revving to over 8500 rpms and is making over 400 h.p. with his supercharger setup


----------



## Fsmith010 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (joeZX6)*

JD just does G60's right? I haven't heard of him working on Vr6's.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (Fsmith010)*

jd works on everything but he specializes in g60 stuff


----------



## Fsmith010 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Custom Eaton M62 Setup (joeZX6)*

Do you run your intake from the left side like ND? It seems like if would be easier to run it from the right side.
-Late


----------

